# Dog unmotivated question



## Omri Salem (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello guys I am new at dog working world!

I have a German Shepherd working dog (explosives)with very high game created,
the problem with him is that hes not connecting the working as a game,
i am not sure about this but It looks like this.
When he decides to work hes doing great job but sometimes he just dont wants to even if i use stimulation and talk.
I may ask you guys how can i proove this dog? cuz as i said when he is working he doing really great job and if its even possible to proove him or just need to accpet that hes acting like this?


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

How old is the dog? Whats his reward for finding the odor? What do you do with him when he doesn't want to work?


----------



## Omri Salem (Jul 12, 2014)

Brian McQuain said:


> How old is the dog? Whats his reward for finding the odor? What do you do with him when he doesn't want to work?


hes 4 years old, his reward is Kong\tennis ball\heavy rope.

when he dosent want to work i try to show him like i hide his ball on the Car\Boxes (places he should cheak there for explosives)
Sometimes I just point on a specific place and let him start work slow and he get better later, and ofc trying to change my voice to get him more interesing but it dosent work so much.
if you got any good ideas for me it will be great cuz i dont wanna lose this dog he changed like 4 owners and i dont want to leave him like the others did.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

is this dog in training, or is he actively working?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A four yr old dog trained in explosives and has had four owners. 
The explosive dog should be rock solid and be crazy for the "game". 
If not then it only takes one mistake on a day he doesn't feel like working. 
Seems there must be a reason he's gone through four owners in such a short period. 
Are you willing to gamble your life because "you don't want to leave him like the others did"?


----------



## Omri Salem (Jul 12, 2014)

Joby Becker said:


> is this dog in training, or is he actively working?


hes working already


----------



## Omri Salem (Jul 12, 2014)

Bob Scott said:


> A four yr old dog trained in explosives and has had four owners.
> The explosive dog should be rock solid and be crazy for the "game".
> If not then it only takes one mistake on a day he doesn't feel like working.
> Seems there must be a reason he's gone through four owners in such a short period.
> Are you willing to gamble your life because "you don't want to leave him like the others did"?


thats exactly why im asking you that,
im not so experienced with working dogs but seems like he can be a great one becuase as i said befor he love to play, and when hes actually workins hes doing that really good. the question is if i can make it stable?


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

A detection dog should be koo koo for coco puffs 24/7. The fact that you are having trouble motivating him is troubling.. the fact that he has had four handlers is scary. 

I would get with someone and make sure he truly knows his odors. If you are telling us that he loves to play fetch for hours and will tear the house apart looking for his hidden toy...then I would question if he is solid in his odors.

As for search pace... I'm a firm believer that you have to find the dogs natural pace and work in it.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I’ve seen some dogs go through a variety of handlers because they just did not mesh together. Call it personality conflicts or mismanagement but the team just didn’t click. Sometimes the dog is too strong for the handler. Sometimes the handler(s) are to strong or micromanage the dog to much causing the dog to stop working. Having this dog go through 4 handlers is worrisome but no unheard of. 
Once you establish that the dog does, in fact, know the odors then you will have to work at building back up the working time. Because the dog seems to start out enthusiastic and willing to work before blowing off the odors you need to examine why. Perhaps the dog is bored with the same type problem day after day. You might have to vary the quantities of hides and amount of reward. If you are training in the same areas, shift to new areas or even new odor material. Find new hiding spots for the odor source. Become creative. I have seen some dogs blow off training aids because it’s the same old, tired aid again and again in the same old spot time after time and they have had enough of finding something they know so well.
I don’t know if you can do this but sometimes I will work dogs in tandem using their competitive spirit to energize each dog separately. You could also have this dog present on a lead watching while a second dog works and let the first dog bark and get excited, then switch out the working team. Change up your voice. Some dogs like a high squeaky voice, some do not. Some appear to like a lower, deeper voice but whatever you chose – be sincere. I have seen handlers say all the right things but their body language didn’t match what they were saying and the dog knew it.


----------



## Omri Salem (Jul 12, 2014)

Sarah Platts said:


> I’ve seen some dogs go through a variety of handlers because they just did not mesh together. Call it personality conflicts or mismanagement but the team just didn’t click. Sometimes the dog is too strong for the handler. Sometimes the handler(s) are to strong or micromanage the dog to much causing the dog to stop working. Having this dog go through 4 handlers is worrisome but no unheard of.
> Once you establish that the dog does, in fact, know the odors then you will have to work at building back up the working time. Because the dog seems to start out enthusiastic and willing to work before blowing off the odors you need to examine why. Perhaps the dog is bored with the same type problem day after day. You might have to vary the quantities of hides and amount of reward. If you are training in the same areas, shift to new areas or even new odor material. Find new hiding spots for the odor source. Become creative. I have seen some dogs blow off training aids because it’s the same old, tired aid again and again in the same old spot time after time and they have had enough of finding something they know so well.
> I don’t know if you can do this but sometimes I will work dogs in tandem using their competitive spirit to energize each dog separately. You could also have this dog present on a lead watching while a second dog works and let the first dog bark and get excited, then switch out the working team. Change up your voice. Some dogs like a high squeaky voice, some do not. Some appear to like a lower, deeper voice but whatever you chose – be sincere. I have seen handlers say all the right things but their body language didn’t match what they were saying and the dog knew it.



im working with him on 2 places 
In one place i cheaking boxes and on the other is cars. 
one importent thing i didnt say befor
on the boxes place hes working better and happier then the cars place.
im not allow to work with 2 dogs in the same time but i can let him watch the other dog working. [gonna do that tomorrow and let you know how its working! ]


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

This sounds like a hard dog to work. Are you certified and operational?

Wait him out in training a few times. Let him hunt slowly and find a hide. Ignore him if he isn't hunting well. If he is forced to bring the game, you don't have to.


If so, hopefully you can call for another dog if you see the desire leaving. Give the dog a day or two off from detection if you can. Day one leave the dog in the kennel/crate. Also on day one write down what you do when the dog has done well. Did he sit prior? Did you hold the collar? Did you say sook vs. Seek vs. Search? Flat collar? Harness? Pinch collar? Choke chain? What was the reward? Squeaky? Kong? Pvc pipe? Rubber hose? Is the searching getting flat after a certain amount of time? In the heat of the day? Time of day? 

Basically write down everything that went well and repeat it. You are trusting lives to your ability to read the dog and employ him within his capability.

Second day, don't feed him and keep him crated most of the day. Planning all the things you wrote down and execute. Do what the dog really likes that Sarah mentioned when it finds the hide. Set up a good habit/ritual prior to search with the dog that mimics what is successful. Extinct everything over Time except the verbal cue.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

In addition to what Dave said,

Is all the work being conducted on-lead? Is any of it off-lead? 

Does the dog start to decline at the same point in time? In other words does the dog begin to stop looking after 10 minutes of working time? 15 minutes? 5 minutes? or is it random? How long does the average training session last for this dog?


----------

